# Schallplatten aufnehmen und auf CD brennen



## ebs-smf (28. Januar 2007)

Servus, 

ich habe den Auftrag bekommen, mal zu erkunden was ich benötige, um in gleichbleibender (oder verbesserter) Qualität Schallplatten auf CDs zu überspielen. Und zwar sowohl an Hardware, als auch an Software. Was für einen PC (also Systemvorraussetzungen) brauche ich und welche Anschlüsse muß der Plattenspieler aufweisen,... 

Super wäre, wenn man das ganze noch irgendwie zusammenbauen könnte, daß man auch Kassetten aufnehmen könnte.

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Vorraus! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Januar 2007)

Du brauchst dafür ein Phono Preamp, idealerweise einen mit USB Anschluss. Die gibt es für 50-75€, vieleicht auch billiger.
Wenn du die Qualität verbessern willst gibt es zahlreiche Software die deine Aufnahmen "cleanen" (also Störgeräusche entfernen) kann, sogar Software die ausschlieslich auf Plattenspieler hin optimiert wurde. Letztere wird oft bei solchen Preamps mit USB Anschluss mitgeliefert.

Als Plattenspieler kannst du dafür jeden "normalen" Hi-Fi Plattenspieler benutzen.
Ich hab aber auch schon (zB bei www.pearl.de) Plattenspieler mit USB Anschluss gesehen, die Frage ist dann nur wie bei diesen Geräten die klangliche Qualität ist.
Vor allem sollte der Tonabnehmer am Plattenspieler nicht minderwertig sein, und die Nadel noch nicht zu sehr abgenutzt.
Ein neues Tonabnehmersystem gibt es aber auch schon für 50-60€, für den Fall dass das alte nichtsmehr taugt.


----------



## FingerSkill (29. Januar 2007)

Ich wuerde eine Elliptische Nadel empfehlen.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Also ich hatte damals meine Anlage einfach an der Soundkarte angeschlossen. 
Zum aufnehmen/bearbeiten kann man dann z.b. Audacity nehmen..... wenns denn so "günstig" wie möglich sein soll/darf. 
Ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage des Plattenspielers und vor allem auch der Schallplatten (die gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern  ).

Die Plattenspieler mit USB Anschluss gab es auch schon im RTL-Shop. 
Aber für meinen Geschmack sehen sie schon minderwertig aus..... muss zwar nicht unbedingt etwas heissen, aber wenn dann würde ich mir das Gerät erstmal vorführen lassen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

